
Stern warning from Microsoft against using Chrome 78 Beta - heshiebee
https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/d6q76g/stern_warning_from_microsoft_against_using_chrome/
======
murkle
Microsoft have known since (at least) July
[https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!msg/blink-d...](https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!msg/blink-
dev/AknSSyQTGYs/lXBt8xyGAgAJ)

------
synack
tl;dr: Chrome's changing the default behavior of cookies without a SameSite
flag to use SameSite=Lax. Previous releases defaulted to SameSite=None.

[https://web.dev/samesite-cookies-explained](https://web.dev/samesite-cookies-
explained)

[https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5088147346030592](https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5088147346030592)

------
amos19870630
I don't think that's Chrome, 'cause the same thing happens to me under
Firefox.

